# What kind of Hedgehog/catfood do you use?



## Rikkijk (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm wondering if I should change the food he's using, I'm currently using, Spike's Delite Hedgehog Premium-Diet. Also how many worms should I feed a 9 week old hedgehog?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I use chicken soup for the kitten lovers soul and I'm switching her to chicken soup for the cat lovers soul light. :3
Maybe 5? Depends on weight I'd say.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

A vast majority of people here but not all will recommend shying away from Spike's Delight because of an incident where hard plant matter was found in multiple packages of food given at a 2010 Hedgehog Show and when confronted about it they company didn't seem to care.

In addition its not always the easiest food to get ahold of I know Hedgehog's by Vickie sells it and I refuse to support someone who promotes bad cages and information on hedgehogs and has very questionable breeding habits.

A lot of people do their own mix and freeze the food to help it last longer.


----------



## Rikkijk (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, whats so bad about plantmatter?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

My 9 mth old I feed a mix of:









http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/?product=4&code=130









http://www.petcurean.com/index.php?page_id=165









http://www.naturapet.com/products/771

With kibble her normal night consists of meat baby food (turkey or chicken normally), veggie baby food, cooked chicken, scrambled egg and some fruits. 6-8 crickets, 4 mealies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Rikkijk said:


> Well, whats so bad about plantmatter?


It was hard and sharp like bone creating a risk of mouth injuries and choking


----------



## AliAliAli (Sep 5, 2011)

The breeder I bought my hedgehog from fed him this, and he seems to enjoy it, so I didn't switch him off.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

AliAliAli said:


> The breeder I bought my hedgehog from fed him this, and he seems to enjoy it, so I didn't switch him off.


That food is high in protein, something 35% or less would be better. 

Crude Protein (Min)	42.0 %
Crude Fat (Min)	14.0 %
Crude Fiber (Max)	5.5 %
Moisture (Max)	12.0 %
Linoleic Acid (Min)	1.5 %
Calcium (Ca) (Min)	1.0 %
Phosphorus (P) (Min)	0.8 %
Vitamin A (Min)	10,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (Min)	400 IU/kg
Taurine (Min)	0.15 %


----------

